# Fox Hunting



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm looking high and low for a 2 door Fox (Audi 80 B1), preferably in the southeast. Doesn't need a working drivetrain, could even be a shell, but the metal needs to not be too rusted. These things seem to be considerably hard to find now, and i'm about to start checking junkyards unless anyone here has any other ideas.

:wave:


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

Goodluck!!! I've seen 2 ever. Mine and one in a yard that's waybwaynto far gone to consider.


----------



## carmaniac37 (Mar 3, 2011)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/cto/3432303255.html 

This is probably the best you'll find for a while. They don't pop up all that often. Not exactly south east but it's seemingly exactly what you're looking for. Looks like it's been under some roof for a while so it should be pretty solid. What plans do you have for one of these?


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll actually be in Lake Oswego, OR later in December. I contacted him about possibly coming to check it out. My only concern is that there might be some bad rust because its a PNW car. Thank you for sharing though! 

In other news, AoA got back with me and they hardly have any info on these things. After weeks of searching they couldn't really tell me anything. I'll be trying to get in touch with Audi AG next.


----------



## carmaniac37 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, road salt and moisture simply dissolves these little cars away. They are an absolute blast to drive though. If you ever get your hands on one check out the Dasher Owners Group (dog). It's a B1 specific forum. Mine is up there along with people from the states, Ireland, and Australia. Very cool stuff. Good luck on your search.


----------

